# Mac Alu Dans  Une Soute D'avion ?



## pocketpouf (8 Juin 2008)

Question pour la paix de mon esprit...

Je dois faire 20 heures d'avion dans une semaine, et en appelant l'agence de voyage, j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de m'entendre dire que je ne pouvais pas prendre mon iMac 20" en bagage à main.
Quand je demande si c'est une question de taille, on me repond que "non, dans un ordinateur il y a des pièces electroniques" et que PAR CONTRE si j'ai un ordinateur portable, je peux le prendre avec moi en cabine....  ( elle a entendu ce qu'elle vient de dire ..? :mouais
Cette personne me dit que de toutes façons "C'EST COMME CA"  ==>  je ne peux pas prendre mon iMAc avec moi en cabine. POINT . 

J'ai du mal à me resoudre à la solution de la soute.... 
ma question est donc la suivante: 

Un mac dans une soute d'avion pendant plus de 20 heures, ça craint ? 

Et est ce que quelqu'un aurait la VRAIE raison du pourquoi pas d'ordinateur "fixe" en cabine ?


----------



## cameleone (8 Juin 2008)

pocketpouf a dit:


> Un mac dans une soute d'avion pendant plus de 20 heures, ça craint ?



Clairement : OUI. A moins d'un très, très bon emballage, et encore... vu la manière dont sont manipulés les objets en soute... Sans oublier que la soute n'est pas pressurisée (j'ignore si ça peut lui nuire).
Je déconseille fortement.


pocketpouf a dit:


> Quand je demande si c'est une question de taille, on me repond que "non, dans un ordinateur il y a des pièces electroniques" et que PAR CONTRE si j'ai un ordinateur portable, je peux le prendre avec moi en cabine....


Oui, car le contrôle peut te demander (et en pratique le fait parfois) d'allumer ton ordinateur portable, afin de vérifier s'il fonctionne et s'il ne contient pas autre chose que ce pourquoi un portable est fait... C'est pourquoi il est clairement stipulé que tu peux embarquer un ordi dont les batteries sont chargées. Avec l'iMac, ça risque d'être plus difficile.


pocketpouf a dit:


> Et est ce que quelqu'un aurait la VRAIE raison du pourquoi pas d'ordinateur "fixe" en cabine ?



La même que celle qui interdit les liquides à bord des avions, les petits coupe-ongles, etc... On peut en rire, s'en désoler ou s'énerver, ou encore au contraire trouver ça très bien.

Maintenant, peut-être que le contrôle ne sera pas aussi féroce qu'on te l'a laissé entendre au téléphone. Je crois savoir que d'autres ont pris l'avion avec leur iMac ici, sur le forum. Attends leur témoignage...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Juin 2008)

D'autre l'ont peut être fait, mais un vol de 20h exclut à trajet intérieur, et les contrôles sont très musclés à l'internationale.


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

les soutes sont presurisées, (enfin, je crois ) car tu peux ramener des bouteilles dans la soute 
apres, l'imac, ca va te peter la vitre, c'est sur (sauf a le mettre dans le carton d'origine... c'est comme ca qu'il a voyagé avant d'etre chez toi )
apres, c'est quand meme risqué (et si il est volé )

ok, la derniere phrase, a la fin, c'etait plus pour te faire peur, je sais pas quel est le % de vol


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Juin 2008)

Le % de vol d'un Imac dans son carton d'origine dans un aéroport?


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Le % de vol d'un Imac dans son carton d'origine dans un aéroport?


non, une fois que tu le vois plus  (deja que c'est pas bon de pas le voir )


----------



## theoliane (8 Juin 2008)

Est-ce qu'un Imac 20 pouces tient dans un bagage cabine, une valise, un sac ? Parce que dire qu'on a le droit d'emporter un portable, et pas un ordinateur dit "fixe" pour raisons de composants électroniques me semble... euh... bizarre. 

Est-ce l'agence de voyage qui t'a dit ça ou la compagnie aérienne ? Tes interlocuteurs savent-ils réellement ce qu'est un Imac ou est-ce pour eux une tour et un écran cathodique ?

Déjà, je poserai la question à la compagnie aérienne, pas à la dame de l'agence, parce qu'entre un Imac 20 pouces et un Mac Book Pro 17 pouces, la différence est... minime. Mais si c'est vraiment interdit, et je sais que les compagnies sont devenues tout à fait parano, jamais je ne le ferai voyager en soute, jamais ! Ou alors, avec un emballage super mega renforcé anti-choc, et encore, parce que, quand on voit comment les bagages sont manipulés.....


----------



## CBi (8 Juin 2008)

La  meilleure solution serait l'expédition par société de messagerie, mais l'envoi d'un iMac de Paris à Sydney (20 heures, ça doit faire à peu près ça) par Fedex reviendrait à un peu plus de 350 euros...

Si tu n'est pas trop pressé, tu peux t'adresser à un transporteur international ou une société de déménagement international, ils ont parfois des tarifs avantageux en groupant ton envoi avec un déménagement partant sur la même destination.

Sinon, la solution la plus sage si tu es voyageur consiste sans doute à te séparer de ton iMac et le remplacer par un portable,... après tout, c'est fait pour ça


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

qu'es s'ten sait que c'est un demenagement? 
ca peut etre un stage (2/3 mois) et donc, tu demenages pas tout, tu ne laisses pas tout... tu prends ton mac et c'est occasionel...
ok, c'est particulier


----------



## CBi (8 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> qu'es s'ten sait que c'est un demenagement?
> ca peut etre un stage (2/3 mois) et donc, tu demenages pas tout, tu ne laisses pas tout... tu prends ton mac et c'est occasionel...
> ok, c'est particulier



Je n'ai pas dit que c'était un déménagement, mais qu'il peut s'adresser à _un transporteur international ou une société de déménagement international_ :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

ouais ouais 

m'enfin, le demenagement partant a meme destination aura gagné un mac 

la meilleure solution, c'est de demenager ... ou te faire demenager un ami


----------



## pocketpouf (8 Juin 2008)

theoliane a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un Imac 20 pouces tient dans un bagage cabine, une valise, un sac ? Parce que dire qu'on a le droit d'emporter un portable, et pas un ordinateur dit "fixe" pour raisons de composants électroniques me semble... euh... bizarre.
> 
> Est-ce l'agence de voyage qui t'a dit ça ou la compagnie aérienne ? Tes interlocuteurs savent-ils réellement ce qu'est un Imac ou est-ce pour eux une tour et un écran cathodique ?
> 
> Déjà, je poserai la question à la compagnie aérienne, pas à la dame de l'agence, parce qu'entre un Imac 20 pouces et un Mac Book Pro 17 pouces, la différence est... minime. Mais si c'est vraiment interdit, et je sais que les compagnies sont devenues tout à fait parano, jamais je ne le ferai voyager en soute, jamais ! Ou alors, avec un emballage super mega renforcé anti-choc, et encore, parce que, quand on voit comment les bagages sont manipulés.....




Question posée à la compagnie, avec brève explication de la difference entre un ordinateur fixe avec tour  et l'iMac..  Les dimensions de l'iMac 20" dans un sac de transport approprié occuperait l'espace "standard " prévu pour 'un bagage à main.. 

Et j'ai aussi lu plusieurs témoignages de personnes ayant pu transporter leur iMac en cabine.. 
Tout ça me laisse perplexe, je pars 3 semaines et je travaille sur mon ordinateur, donc j'ai pas beaucoup d'alternatives possibles...
==> Je pense le mettre en soute  
j'ai une semaine pour lui fabriquer une armure:hein:

merci encore à tous


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

ouais, bah, va "al aeropuerto" et demande, ton iMac sous le bras.
si ca tiens dans un sac, pourquoi pas en cabine alors?! (y'a meme des sacs speciaux pour iMac... G5 (pt'et Intel maintenant?))

ca serai con qu'ils le mettent en soute au dernier moment alors qu'il n'est pas protegé


----------



## qsdfg (8 Juin 2008)

pocketpouf a dit:


> Question pour la paix de mon esprit...
> 
> Je dois faire 20 heures d'avion dans une semaine, et en appelant l'agence de voyage, j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de m'entendre dire que je ne pouvais pas prendre mon iMac 20" en bagage à main.
> Quand je demande si c'est une question de taille, on me repond que "non, dans un ordinateur il y a des pièces electroniques" et que PAR CONTRE si j'ai un ordinateur portable, je peux le prendre avec moi en cabine....  ( elle a entendu ce qu'elle vient de dire ..? :mouais
> ...



Les soutes sont pressurisées (enfin sur un avion pressurisé, ce qui doit être le cas pour un si long voyage).

Le plus à craindre est le vol (ou plus hypocritement, la perte) qui est assez fréquente, même pour les bagages équipages (c'est pour cela qu'en principe, ils sont mis en cabine)  C'est donc une loterie  De plus, la manipulation des bagages est très souvent "musclée"   Assez logique car le personnel n'a pas envie de se "casser" le dos. 

Pourquoi pas en cabine ? La réponse à déjà été donnée. Je devrais plutôt dire les réponses.
En effet le bagage doit obéir à des dimensions strictes,  et de plus il y aura suspicion  d'une éventuelle bombe à l'intérieur, et c'est pour cette raison qu'il est demandé  (si le contrôle est sérieux) de démarrer la machine.

Perso, connaissant très bien, je m'abstiendrais.


----------



## ncocacola (8 Juin 2008)

Tu peux toujours demander à la compagnie aérienne, au pire, si ils ont un doute, ou si pour une raison ou pour une autre (principalement de sécurité), ils veulent pas que tu le prennes avec toi, je pense qu'il y a toujours moyen de négocier pour le faire garder par un steward ou une hôtesse pendant la durée du vol... en même temps, au prix où tu payes le billet ^^


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2008)

je ne vois pas comment la securité est negociable avec le prix (enfin, la...)


----------



## qsdfg (8 Juin 2008)

ncocacola a dit:


> Tu *peux* toujours demander à la compagnie aérienne



Il faut lire "Tu *dois* toujours demander à la compagnie aérienne"


----------



## CBi (9 Juin 2008)

ncocacola a dit:


> Tu peux toujours demander à la compagnie aérienne, au pire, si ils ont un doute, ou si pour une raison ou pour une autre (principalement de sécurité), ils veulent pas que tu le prennes avec toi, je pense qu'il y a toujours moyen de négocier pour le faire garder par un steward ou une hôtesse pendant la durée du vol... en même temps, au prix où tu payes le billet ^^



Le faire garder... Faut pas rêver 

La stratégie peut être = passage cabine mais sans garantie car stricto sensu, le iMac est trop large par rapport aux dimensions officiellement acceptées en bagage cabine. (Sans parler du contrôle sécurité). Pour ma part j'ai voyagé récemment avec un mac mais il s'agissait d'un... Mac mini ! 

La soute avec un emballage adéquat mais une valise de transport pro risque de te coûter le même prix que l'envoi par fedex. 

L'enregistrement comme bagage déclaré "bagage fragile et encombrant" est a priori possible en faisant la demande au moment de la réservation mais en principe payant. Se renseigner auprès de la compagnie.

Enfin, une possibilité est de demander l' "abandon du bagage à la passerelle" = il sera chargé en dernier et récupéré en premier comme les poussettes des enfants. Ce qui diminue le risque.

Le problème, c'est que comme il n'y a pas de règle écrite, c'est un peu à la tête du client au moment de l'embarquement = si on a la chance de tomber sur le chef d'escale à l'enregistrement ça va, mais un agent lambda ne prendra peut être pas le risque.


----------



## Azaly (10 Juin 2008)

Je profite de ce fil pour poser une question dans le même esprit:

moi aussi j'ai un iMac alu 20", en octobre 2009 je pars pour 9 mois en Angleterre. J'avais bin espoir d'y aller en voiture mais mon père n'est pas très chaud (enfin il le fera si ma mère lui demande mais bon...), voulant à la base un MB(P) pour la raison "merde je vais faire comment pour transporter mon ordi là-bas", j'espère trouver une solution et ne pas regretter...

Vous savez combien ça coûterait de le faire envoyer par transporteur en Angleterre ? si ça vaut le coup ?

Il sera hors de question que je le foute dans la soute, trop peur, puis j'aurais déjà 2 groses valises donc pas possible à gérer, surtout si je prends le train après

Je sais que j'ai le temps mais j'aime bien prendre les devants, surtout que je me dis que j'aurais vraiment dû attendre et économiser pour un MBP, mais bon... (l'iMac est tellement beau :love


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> moi aussi j'ai un iMac alu 20", en octobre 2009 je pars pour 9 mois en Angleterre.



en bateau, l'imac sous le bras


----------



## Azaly (10 Juin 2008)

encore faut-il y aller au bateau... et après le train, etc


----------



## qsdfg (10 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Je profite de ce fil pour poser une question dans le même esprit:
> 
> moi aussi j'ai un iMac alu 20", en octobre 2009 je pars pour 9 mois en Angleterre. J'avais bin espoir d'y aller en voiture mais mon père n'est pas très chaud (enfin il le fera si ma mère lui demande mais bon...), voulant à la base un MB(P) pour la raison "merde je vais faire comment pour transporter mon ordi là-bas", j'espère trouver une solution et ne pas regretter...
> 
> ...



http://www.laposte.fr/particulier_envoyez_recevez_colis_international_243.html

Il y a aussi le train pour traverser la Manche.


----------



## Azaly (10 Juin 2008)

le train de Nice non je crois pas...

ce sera ou voiture ou avion.

le lien me dit pas exactement combien ça fera... et j'espère qu'ils le ramènent pas au dépôt si on n'est pas là, je me vois mal le trimbaler toute seule

bref ça fait chier et j'aurais dû prendre un portable, voilà


----------



## qsdfg (10 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> le train de Nice non je crois pas...



Tout les chemins mènent à ...

Via Paris tout est possible. De plus l'avion ou l'auto, ne sont pas franchement ce que l'on peut qualifier "*d'écologiques*". Le pétrole de plus est tellement cher , que j'ai du mal à comprendre la logique (désolé :rose.


----------



## PO_ (10 Juin 2008)

Azaly, je pense que le plus simple pour toi est de demander à divers transporteurs les tarifs pour un colis correspondant à la taille et au poids du carton de l'iMac. J'espère que tu as gardé les cartons d'origine 

Sinon, d'ici octobre 2009, il peut s'en passer des choses, t'auras pt'èt un portable d'ici là ...


----------



## Azaly (10 Juin 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Tout les chemins mènent à ...
> 
> Via Paris tout est possible. De plus l'avion ou l'auto, ne sont pas franchement ce que l'on peut qualifier "*d'écologiques*". Le pétrole de plus est tellement cher , que j'ai du mal à comprendre la logique (désolé :rose.



Dans une voiture tu peux mettre bcp de bagages, c'est ça le truc

alors que je prenne le train ou l'avion je vais pas me charger de 4 valises, en voiture c'est plus simple, ça n'a rien à voir avec l'écologie!!

Je me vois mal dans un train avec la carton de l'iMac + mes deux grosses valises
Je pars pour 9 mois je rappelle, donc une voiture c'est plus pratique pour emporter tout plein de trucs (et pas qu'un iMac)

Donc si je ne peux pas prendre la voiture je vais pas m'emmerder à faire je ne sais combien d'heures de train, l'avion est plus rapide et moins chiant


----------



## Azaly (10 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Azaly, je pense que le plus simple pour toi est de demander à divers transporteurs les tarifs pour un colis correspondant à la taille et au poids du carton de l'iMac. J'espère que tu as gardé les cartons d'origine
> 
> Sinon, d'ici octobre 2009, il peut s'en passer des choses, t'auras pt'èt un portable d'ici là ...



oui bien sûr j'ai gardé le carton! l'iMac va faire quelques voyages car je passe l'été chez les parents, puis ça sert pour une éventuelle revente

Peut-être que j'aurais un portable, mais je veux un 17" (au pire un 15" mais pas un 13") et je pense pas avoir les moyens d'ici là, déjà que pour bosser cet été c'est compromis, je pense pas gagner au loto d'ici 2009!

Mais c'est vrai, tout peut arrive,r je peux très bien être morte par ex, ce serait plus simple (dsl je suis de mauvaise humeur, le SAV y est pour quelque chose)


----------



## laf (10 Juin 2008)

Quelques trucs : les compagnies aériennes pas plus que les agences de voyages ne sont acteurs des filtres de sûreté. Ce sont des sociétés souvent privées (sauf aux USA paradoxalement) qui appliquent les textes. Ces derniers sont d'ailleurs assez variables d'un pays à l'autre voire même en France d'un département à un autre puisque l'application pratique de la loi dépend du préfet.

En revanche, la taille du bagage est un règlement propre à la compagnie qui te transporte.

Bref, si tu parvient à faire rentrer ta machine dans un contenant qui respecte la taille maxi compagnie, personne n'a rien à te dire car au niveau sûreté, il n'y a rien dans un ordinateur (fixe ou portable) qui soit interdit. Les écrans cathodiques posaient problème au niveau sécurité cette fois (à ne pas confondre avec la sûreté) à cause des risques d'implosion.

Cette habitude de faire allumer les appareils électronique, ça fait des années que je ne l'ai plus vu et de toute façons, ça ne veut pas dire que le passage du dit objet soit totalement impossible même si on ne peut pas l'allumer. Et puis, une prise électrique dans un aéroport ça se trouve.

Sinon, au niveau des soutes, je te garantie que ces dernières sont pressurisées, chauffées et ventilées. Donc 1 heure ou 20 heures, on s'en fout. En revanche, le chargement ou le déchargement, entre le risque de casse et de vol, ça craint.

Et à titre d'exemple, j'ai vu de mes yeux un iMac 20" dans son carton d'origine dans un avion en cabine en provenance des USA où les types de la TSA ne sont pas les plus commodes du monde alors pour moi, pas de problème sauf éventuellement la taille.


----------



## pocketpouf (10 Juin 2008)

Plutot que d'envoyer ton iMac par un transporteur, pourquoi ne pas envoyer une de tes deux valises... ? cela te couterait sans doute moins cher ( prix/poids) et tu serais sans doute plus rassurée...? 
Si j'avais le choix ( mais je ne suis pas toi, je sais  ) je préfererais avoir mon mac avec moi plutot que mes valises de fringues/paperasses etc... et donc limiter mon stress 

Ce n'est peut-être pas vraiment une solution mais c'est tout ce que j'ai pour l'instant, en attendant qu'une meilleure idée me vienne.....


----------



## Azaly (11 Juin 2008)

euh ça revient au même que le problème que le créateur du fil, je ne veux pas que mon iMac soit dans la soute et j'aurais sans doute pas le droit de le garder avec moi en cabine

Ensuite une valise ça se traîne, je préfère pas traîner l'iMac et il est trop lourd pour que je le porte

Et je trouve ça quand même plus sécurisant de l'envoyer par un transporteur que de lui faire faire le voyage le pauvre, c'est fragile quand même...

Mais j'ai pas dit mon dernier mot, j'ai pas fini de faire chier mon père pour qu'il m'emmène!!


----------



## PO_ (11 Juin 2008)

ça sert pas à grand chose d'épiloguer dans le vide à mon avis. 

UN bagage pour être admis en cabine , la somme de toutes ses dimensions ne doit pas excéder 115 cm (état actuel des choses). DOnc soit dans son carton d'origine, soit dans un sac de transport dédié. Le mieux est de se renseigner au moment de prendre son billet d'avion dans la dite compagnie. Tu as donc le temps de voir venir.

Du temps des iMac Blancs, il me semble bien avoir lu sur Mac Bid, le cas de quelqu'un qui l'avait transporté en cabine.


----------



## Azaly (11 Juin 2008)

Il me semble que désormais c'est un bagage à main + un ordi PORTABLE

mais je crois que l'iMac est plus gros que les dimensions autorisées


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> les soutes sont presurisées, (enfin, je crois ) car tu peux ramener des bouteilles dans la soute
> apres, l'imac, ca va te peter la vitre, c'est sur (sauf a le mettre dans le carton d'origine... c'est comme ca qu'il a voyagé avant d'etre chez toi )
> apres, c'est quand meme risqué (et si il est volé )
> 
> ok, la derniere phrase, a la fin, c'etait plus pour te faire peur, je sais pas quel est le % de vol




Ce n'est pas par bateau?



Azaly a dit:


> euh ça revient au même que le problème que le créateur du fil, je ne veux pas que mon iMac soit dans la soute et j'aurais sans doute pas le droit de le garder avec moi en cabine
> 
> Ensuite une valise ça se traîne, je préfère pas traîner l'iMac et il est trop lourd pour que je le porte
> 
> ...




Lâche pas


----------



## macabee (11 Juin 2008)

Les soutes sont pressurisées : on n' est plus dans les années 20 ... Et chauffées de surcroît . Donc d' un point de vue technique , ça ne risque rien . Maintenant il y a le facteur humain : bagages jetés violemment au sol à l' arrivée devant moi au Pérou , à Ayacucho , par un bagagiste pas fan des gringos ; sans parler des vols ( à la tire ) , pas aériens ... 
Bon , il y a la phobie des terroristes : plus l' ordi est gros , plus the bomb inside is powerful ))
Bon courage .


----------



## Gemma (18 Novembre 2008)

Je me suis posée la même question étant donné que je fais souvent la navette entre Paris et la Corse. Hors de question pour moi de laisser mon iMac dans la soute !!!

En faisant une estimation de transport sur le site d'UPS je suis agréablement surprise (je m'attendais à beaucoup plus cher !!)

Bon je ne le ferais pas tout le temps, mais pour les fois où je pars plusieurs mois ça peut être la solution...

*Edit :* en fait je viens de voir que c'est moins cher par chronopost et surtout plus rapide (1jour pour la France). Tarif spécial internet...


----------



## laf (19 Novembre 2008)

Excuse moi, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de rire en te lisant. Où crois-tu que ton iMac va voyager si tu l'envoie par UPS ou Chronopost?


----------



## Gemma (19 Novembre 2008)

Par avion postale non ?
Et dans les 2 cas j'ai choisi une assurance à hauteur de 1000, ce qui est tout de même plus rassurant. 
Après tout j'ai reçu mon iMac via UPS et aucun soucis, je suppose que le traitement est légèrement différent de celui de simples bagages via Air France ou autres compagnie.
Je prend très souvent l'avion et la façon dont les bagages sont traités ça fait peur


----------



## laf (19 Novembre 2008)

Si  ça te rassure de croire que les colis sont mieux traités par la poste ou UPS que dans la soute d'un avion, libre à toi. A mon avis, c'est du pareil au même. Ce qui sauve, c'est la résistance de l'emballage.
Quant à ton assurance, je te souhaite vivement de ne pas en avoir besoin un jour. Parce que là, tes ennuis commmenceront sérieusement...


----------



## camscam001 (6 Août 2011)

bonjour
je souhaiterais avoir des conseils
j'ai un imac 20" alu, et je dois l'amener avec moi dans lavion dans 1 semaine
je souhaiterais savoir si il rentrerait en bagage a main?
jai reussi a le mettre dans un cabas, mais ca revient impossible a la porter avec les mains, trop lourd et encombrant
de plus je ne sais pas s'il rentrerait dans le compartiment baguage  a main.?

en soute je pourrais lem ettre dans une valise rigide et dans son carton d'emballage  mais jai peur d'un vol, et ou, d'un soucis.

des conseils?
sachant que je ne peux pas investir dans une valise expres


----------



## camscam001 (15 Août 2011)

hello
juste pour vous tenir au courant
j'ai fais partir mon mac dans une valise bien rigide, dedans il yavait couette et oreiller, ordi bien emballer et tout
et l'ordi est bien arrivé a destination
j'ai fais Paris>canada... aucun SOUCIS


----------



## t-bo (13 Juin 2012)

Hello,

je remonte ce sujet, car je souhaite ramener un iMac 27" des USA !! En tant que deuxième bagage en soute (75). Il serait dans son carton d'origine + sur-carton d'expedition (celui d'origine qu'utilise Apple).
Vous pensez que ca le fait ?


----------



## aurique (13 Juin 2012)

que la douane va pas trouver ça drôle ......


----------



## t-bo (13 Juin 2012)

Et si on écarte la douane ? (j'ai la facture et je paie tout ce qui me demande) = là n'est pas le soucis. 


Si y'a des personnes qui ont déjà fait ce genre d'experience.. ?


----------

